# Writing > Personal Poetry >  [OCD] Haiku Thread Compiled

## amuse

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ead.php?t=1375



> Yes Isagel  I think it'd be hilarious to copy and paste all these pages of haikus as one long running one, just for the h of it, it's taken many twists and turns. But I'm not quite _that_ obsessive compulsive.


i'm not afraid!  :Biggrin: 
for starters:
i don't know, maybe we can contribute a page per post? am instant messaging and thought to do this while on comp...


*Pg 1*

what will you become
anything you want to be
Truth in time will tell

though telling the truth in time
will likely save nine

Of the truths that were spoken,
Though nothing was said

I heard loud whispers clanging
oh my hangover

In hindsight I'd have hidden
and hung over you!

creepy big fat black spider
you sleep, mouth agape

An orchestra in your nose
Leaves, me plum-tucker'd

Leaves, me plum-tuckered (sic) 
can't watch `the fall' anymore
it's now september

And I have noticed that den
still thinks I'm stupid

well now join the club my friend
we're alone, the end

But then again, that's not true
You've me, and I've you

some solace, such a harsh world
this forum bereft

I'm paralyzed with boredom
Truth and time have told

light a spark and catch the fire
burn and rage away

*Pg 2*

Burn and rage away
You might never find God, so
Hold on to someone.

use your hands arms words or heart
Intent is deemed good

But true intent is absent
I is someone else.

my cat another being
her licks and purrs soft

we won't bite anyone new!
why don't others join?

for this soft and playfull verse
Swallows sultriness

A skank and salty sickness
To the weakminded

Who cannot let flow their thoughts
So they vaporize,

those in the sun with their minds,
and all were happy

Until all the vapor froze
As thoughts sometimes do

Down the pipe and out the ears
Drip drop from your brain

the juices leave a blue stain,
on the hearts of rain

tiny mote of dust in each
i love the rain so

it comes with tears happily,
always misting you

september is here again 
hiss and leaves dying

*Pg 3* _it is helpful to revisit this page, some repetition/confusion arises if you read without doing so. you may also want to clarify like so, if the situation arises in subsequent pages._ 

Hiss and leaves dying
At the Season's edge of a
Paternal razor

aggression and recession
she searches for peace

it gently disturbs her soul
comfort from the saved.

she searches for peace
that calms the tree of her mind
lashed by raving wind

comfort from the saved
rest my tired head calmly
embrace me my friend

put your arms around my neck
but don't do it twice

can only handle so much 
addiction rents hearts

of hidious old scholars
to children's young mouths

cooked broccoli tastes awful
but I love it raw

'cause I'm a cute red bunny
frying in your pan

sweetbreads port wine and garlic
decadence spurs life

as the old feasting Romans
shouted to their slaves

plantation owners evil
devil incarnate

*Page 4*

devil incarnate
Beelzebub, Lucifer
became friends for life

And the squirrels and the birds came
To sing them a song

Twit Twit Twit Jug Jug Jug 
Jug Jug Jug Tereu

You see me and I see you
Anyone seen den?

On Horseback in Amsterdam
Who started this all

What sweet Canadian Muse 
Has tickled our ears?

You mean the Ice *****? Oh yes, 
She comes from the North

To freeze our grins, make us ice
And then to crack us

She is side-splitting you know
And she has a whip.

To strain her horse when needed
And gallop away

Well, not exactly. The whip
Has many uses.

And gallop away
To chase her tresses, all gone
blown off by the wind

That inclines kamikaze
But don't do it twice

with an unfamiliar word
the brain gets confused

*Pg 5*

the brain gets confused
if small things suddenly mean
something different

in the ways that we can speak
all beauty therein

A blister on the eye of 
Poetic vision.

twisted deep and dark, causes
nonsense haiku-ing

Well, now there's an idea 
I can relate to.

a blanket of snow, so white
experienced not

your perception of these things
is alien to mine

doublespeak twist hidden word
double entendre

Comme ce est l'echafaud moche,
Hypocrite lecteur

Welcome to America
Here, have some french fries.

A gallon of dirty coke
Breakfast from Iran

Naan o paneer o sabzi
succulent kabobs

dripping with butter and herbs
charred, mmm, I'm hungry!

it's breakfast time here again
i crave lots of sweets

A cream sugar kiss. O sweet
Are the sweets of sin.


<<<have inserted breaks between separate haikus.  :Smile: >>>

----------


## emily655321

First off, OMG so neat.  :Biggrin:  I almost saved them all in my personal folder a few weeks back, then decided against it. I have a question, though: how many posts are we considering a page? Because I have my options set to 20 posts per page. I forget what is standard.

----------


## amuse

i'm not sure how to set post numbers in options! i just saved to Word, copied, pasted, and it follows the actual page format of the "Shared HAIKU! Join in, it's fun!" thread. - the only reason that some pages may have more or fewer lines is the length of individual signatures and chats.
the only lines that i repeated are are at the beginning of each page, and ones that people overlapped because of simultaneous postings.
if i'm not being clear, plz let me know; i'm not worldly re: computers, and may not have understood what you asked.  :Smile:

----------


## den

:Eek2:   :Banana:   :Eek2:  

amuse! you're crazy! this is wonderful! thank you so much! 

oh my, that's a lot of work huh? Maybe I'll take a stab at it myself for some pages ... looks like standard format for this version of vBulletin is 15 posts per page. (they're numbered on top right side of each post window in white)

As it's a bit awkward to read as one big chunk with no breaks, I may copy and paste it into word and put a space between every two lines (as you've understandably omitted the repeating first line for ensuing haikus) 

Reading it brought back some good memories for me, I can recognise some people's lines and it gave me a chuckle to read them again, the ~flow~ of a bunch of `strangers' making this together is cool  :Wink:  which was the intent. 

Anybody seen Dyrwen online? I miss his insightful moody poetry. 

Thanks amuse  :Biggrin:

----------


## den

Pg 6


are the sweets of sin
so alluring to draw on
the pounds, oh! my weight!

The heavy ribald flavor!
Leaves a bitter taste

Bitter like a hot tear-drop,
Trickling down your face.

ink of procrastination
frustrating papers! :evil: :evil:

Whitman looms over my head
excuse to ignore

reality bites me hard
alone adrift lost

Damn Mapquest is wrong again
Whither San Jose?

do I know that song of yore?
words lost in my head

since for this whole weekending
I shut up my mouth

to look behind disappoints
wonder don't ask why

there was a lull in hikus
I'm glad the lull ends

Who am I inside, outside?
Poor, deaf, dumb and blind.

----------


## Jay

*page 7*

poor, deaf, dumb, and blind
are we who see self
as ugly and quite usless

the noble savage torments
self admirable

in light of the passing of
time, from knowledge gained

metamorphoses quickly
wisdom soon to be

embrace your cynicism
it will free your mind

to read with all the fervor
of one who has not

chosen his own way
will we soon know of?

new people starting new posts
without new replies?

i can hear carotid hum
silence is profound

*page 8*

Silence is profound
It flows through your body like
A .12 gage shotty.

Killuminati, I'll pop
A cap in your ***.

need the penultimate bad?
nah, you're too fluffy

(Yes, like those Mohair sweaters
You think are so hot.) 

words mesmerise hypnotise
clothes external funk

vibrations raise rythm push pulse
reach heart by the eye

There is not a better thing
That's worth looking for

a double challenge of thought
keeps us on our toes.

when whence we came, makes no sense
step out, past regret

the path, cleansed by rain, leads
to the rose garden

in the yard, heart body soul
grow and nurture love

For love is the only thought
That makes any sense

Emotion beyond compare
Love, Life, needs all met

for those that really need it
without it, we last

----------


## Jay

*page 9*

without it, we last
Ideas of the past lost
although ease comes hence

branches and embracing twigs
lay quiet in leaves

Those dreams never fulfilled
Covered with cold snow

in my garden, all things rest
under white blankets

Lies a little weakened child
Maybe you know him?

nearly lost the will, near death
snow keeps pouring plain

While you watch them all leave
Never turning back

Closing open doors today
Soft petals fall fast.

As the autumn embraces
Smooth slumbering love.

my cat's unconditional
all we ever need

The heartbeats' steady whisper
Promising an end.

Sometimes temptating idea
An easy way out

If verses make you weary
Just change the subject

Get out of the room, go out
Even if it's cold

Watery air in Holland,
Raining meager tears

*page 10*

Raining meager tears
can't imagine dutch crying
it's a place i love

Now spammed by Latin Poets,
Not by Ovid though.

I know not this Ovid one
Seems Important though

i do not know the truth now
forever seeking

but not exactly finding?
innerward eye knows

And to outterward eyes flow
compassionate grace

Lumbs of meat swing as the dog
Begs for more to eat

once fed, the stray dog will starve
if the feeding stops.

we cease to post. How can we
know what happened then?

to the forum members who
are gone? Hope they're safe!

is a sincere sentiment
when lost and confused

Once I looked to charity
For deliverance.

we must hunger and thirst, and
truth will set us free

but sometimes i still feel trapped
in this stupid world

of the twilight zone. Now I'm
a senior member!

----------


## Jay

*page 11*

A senior member
What kind of nonsense is this?
No apple nor man!

Man nor beast, ape nor monkey
is so totally

bizzare the world in which we
live? No, we're unique!

You peeked, through the torn curtain
Awe, grace, power, light

I see it all and nothing
at all. i can't count.

counting syllables on my
fingers. for shame. word.

try to think of excellent
line for next person.

box for ideology
time to make own rules

Disgusting how this silk form
Attractes emptiness

like paper to my words. My
pen always runs dry

trees killed needlessly for my
for my thoughts, ideas

For how long i have fought
Only to change them

and then to change the world! But
I'm too weak to lead

Energy rushing through me
Only to die again

I thought it was all ok
twist my gut, heart pounds

reversing comfy-ness, now
lone... try, suspend fear

*page 12*

lone... try, suspend fear
then friends gather to support
We can all go on!

when the 'we' synchronises
serendipitous

sounds like that New York cafe
with monster sundaes

like Godzilla vanilla
with cherry on top?

papaya on the bottom
sickly sweet between

my brain is turning to mush
help me sustain hope

so get away from this crap,
start thinking yourself.

take charge of your own ideas
forge a unique path

regardless of others' spite
tendrils of shared love

join me in my quest for truth
to find you somewhere

somewhere unreal yet truthful
impossibly lost

and yet I still search for you
off the beaten track

She lay, rotting, dead behind
The railroad bridges.

----------


## Jay

*page 13*

The railroad bridges.
Undieing lasting untamed
Reaching for the sky.

i call out your name my love
oh, i've waited long...

why have you forsaken me
free me from this life

I can fly away from here
Free among the stars.

we still on planets can yet
explore them in dreams

walk amoung them in the night
touch them with thine heart.

teeth and tissue forever
with insouciance BE

Gush of jouissance; swelling tide;
Tumbling, shoreless sea.

Heath and lone, tossed waves discuss
I've an arm, do you?

with what do I write to you
I have the answer.

the snow wrote it on my tounge
letters white on white

purple turkeys satiate
and please my belly

forget all heart and thy mind
you make me happy

feel like the trees... so sappy
Life pair, we share... life

Darkness too bright to conceal
shadows raining down

*page 14*

shadows raining down
anxiety suppurates

bind, cleave the tension

with whom i share
this endless mourn?

do you cackle as you heat
that ancient cauldron?

...simmers Succulent Innards
for holidays feasts...

greasy goose and ham, and yams
Merry Christmass all!

Burn and rage away
take me into your love spell
here is my number

call me when you can to meet
under starlit sky

somnambulistic wander
Through the cold, dark night

Life experience dying
Loneliness for me

Vast expanse of starlit sky,
Distance between us

teardrops fall and sing on rocks
messengers of love

Swim subterranean streams
Old ancestral ways

innate instinct sacrifice
weeping, cleave my life

----------


## ajoe

*Pg 15*

Weeping, cleave my life
Endless scope of entropy
Movement, suffering
my Jaded Tower becons
autopsied psyche
reveals flying mermaids and
singing butterflies
Put speakers in birdcages
To distract our ears.
Scarves dipped in chocolate whisper
'Decadent secrets',
She says, though, I think the world
Will catch on someday.
When all earth's blood escapes through
Evaporation
Life rising high, bearing down
Precipitation
From our kitchen glitters in
The dishwater light.
lures me to tasty morsels -
charred, stinkin' chitlins
nothing to eat, slowly starve
die a bit inside
When the bow of Legolas
Penetrates my sight
penetrates my - oh dear can't
tell hubby, can i

----------


## ajoe

*Pg 16*

Tell hubby, can I
She said and she took the bait
And entered the cave
Descended in the darkness,
And was enlightened.
legolas shot true & tore
deceit asunder
Echo of his the muddy pool
That deceived his eyes
fortunately he was stopped
reason: DUI
But it was a hunting game,
Quite dimensionless.
and so, drunken, they for aimed
themselves on purpose
Plunged in fickle misery
And thus Big White Boy
- running towards Jack Foley -
Fell and shot himself
out of the cannonball towards
starlit clouds and dreams
Where one exotic woman
Softly strokes the moon
tells it: run away! - lest you
succumb to earth's schemes

----------


## emily655321

*Pg 17*

Succumb to Earth's schemes 
Adonis blood crop scattered 
To reap good harvest 

Leave poor words and thoughts of love. 
Behave with great care 

heard children smile today they 
stilled they moved my heart 

dying they bored me to tears 
dead I get last laugh 

shamed i offered myself as 
suttee on his pyre 

I'll BE all the way with you 
if only you felt 

The wretched pain of my soul; 
The wine of my grief 

Flows deep as arctic water 
Underneath Franklin 

Lie a million lifefull forms 
Swimming eagerly 

To elusive shores - a sign! 
"Beware Refugees..." 

This land of the BBC 
This lost Albion

----------


## emily655321

*Pg 18*

Those who sow some seeds 
What they reap their soul it feeds 
Unless they reap weeds

Then their hearts bleed upon it, 
watering the lands.

Mourning mothers shed their tears 
Death, occupation.

set on an old trapdoor stage 
lit with track lighting

The horses run like lightning 
Men watch delighting

while happy people dying 
can't take the crying...

enfolding you in my arms 
vanquish bitterness

Through vulnerability 
Openness, sharing

People's loads to be baring 
To show we're caring

We develop altruism 
It makes us feel good

seems more passionate than words 
merely typed on screen

Through the words our hearts are seen 
Words are nice or mean

Something significant. Words 
Are sometimes just words

our acts and thoughts and feelings 
Mere words on a screen

One's emptiness can be seen 
Inward self demean

----------


## emily655321

*Pg 19*

Inward self demean 
This void, this vacuum, empty 
Beloved haiku

Seventeen sweet syllables 
Homage bestowing

In respect we are showing 
Honor is growing

the future is sowing here 
let the seeds fall now

Upon beds of noumena 
Godlessness triumph

Season of satisfaction 
A soul's subtraction

Leaves nothing remaining and 
Takes nothing away

Gives everything to give life 
No meaninglessness

Is in the truth I possess 
Or words I confess

Truth, youth, beauty, hope, love, lies, 
dreams awash at sea

and i don't understand this 
this feeling i feel...

is liberation from creed 
free from the tyrant

The world seems transitory 
Fragile, beautiful

This world of ever constant 
Mutability

Attraction of the senses 
Stagnation defied

----------


## emily655321

*Pg 20*

Stagnation defied 
Like a race of leaping deer, 
Descending fields

Swirls of smoke and fiery fumes 
Herald Harvest end

With blood, sweat, tears and screams. And 
One fierce final push 
When no more lives are born to 
Days of suffering

Like cobwebs lingered with us 
Come my love, let's live

And breathe the scent of love. Drink 
Deep the pleasure wine

Valentine, we drink today! 
May love ever keep.

not stultified in roses 
red crimson passion

our life is a driven fight 
night is our solace

shades tones and shadows we lurk 
hope is in the night

Embracing you in darkness 
With comforting eyes.

Lids closing forever on 
War torn battlefields

Doubled-up brine-balmed bodies 
Yoga for Goya

Passing time breathing, living, 
Meaning through movement

To draw you closer to me, 
Into the picture

i search for a meaning, you 
should i go or stay??

----------


## Isagel

You are all nuts! Especially you Amuse. 
But such a very, very sweet little nut.

----------


## emily655321

Mwa ha ha. We're all mad here.

*Pg 21*

Should I go or stay? 
afraid of depth and falling 
leaf clings to the branch

With sincere application. 
Autumn approaches.

the trees dress off for winter 
like I do for you

Care, love, show me your heart all 
Unclothed, pure, pristine.

see as clearly as i should 
you're right here with me...

so loving, enervate me 
lost and found in one

That Proustian moment, our 
All-engaging kiss.

Every rush of feeling fills 
Our emptiness

I'd like to talk of Detroit 
Cannot contact you

Will it forever be that 
The sheep will follow?

The shepherds hollow route, leads 
To the slaughterhouse.

anywhere the piper leads 
they follow dancing.

anywhere the piper leads 
they follow dancing.

a ray of light breaking trough, 
a happy ending

to finally see the light 
clarity brings peace

*Pg 22*

clarity gives peace 
water in a crystal glass 
breaks light to rainbows

clarity brings peace 
after being so foolish 
fading, going mad

And then everything dissolves 
Friable ego

Try and find the pieces to 
Glue them together

These hemisphered hearts. Measure, 
Stitch and smooth the seam.

stop tearing my heart apart, 
just can't live this dream...

Forever seeking to ground 
Myself in something

a glimpse of a reflection 
faint seethrough ghostlike

matter underpinning all, 
Is just illusion.

this calm, a trick made out of 
thick smoke and mirrors

ephemeral images 
I leave my body

Sitting on a train. Its safe. 
No one will steal it.

From me, this world-weary face. 
This brow-beaten mask.

Of Atiguhya Padma 
Nothing but mirage

all those bloodstains on your bed, 
corpses in garrage...

----------


## emily655321

*Pg 23*

corpses in garage 
skeletons in the closets 
comes to play at night

this is truely mind boggling 
oh, i need some light...

to melt away the past ghosts 
of a darkened life

me I strive to recover, 
a whirlwind resides

in the realm of politics 
refuse returning.

in pirouettes of litter 
satellite fusion

light glittering comet tail 
of words left by you

i barely understand this 
words expressed are few...

while my breath, a beating heart, 
weaves rhythm round you.

softly blowing on embers 
building fire by breath

Colours of a distant star 
Shine through my darkness

With your heart of love and light. 
Beautiful night sky

Still bombs go off in Baghdad 
Days forever closed.

Silence never broken. She 
Waits for his return.

ma'tte ku'da'sai, faithful 
lounging on a chaise

*Pg 24*

lounging on a chaise 
Like a King in Crimson robes 
music to the ears

your voice is but a whisper 
in this crowded world...

Words defenestrate meaning, 
Leaving empty hearts.

throw me out the window, take 
me to the river

bail me from this boat toss me 
a lifeline - no, don't

why bother? I'm already 
dead six feet under

why! does my body return 
now from this coma?

Comes company. Voices. Then 
Stillness in silence.

Empty mind is emptiness 
Not experience.

but still so, a paradox 
emptiness feels, too.

much. Nothingness. Absence. 
Where we arise from.

crumpled sheets or universe, 
evry day anew.

Replenishing the senses 
Colours come and go

In pyrotechnic splendour 
Lovers fade away

----------


## den

Aw thank you all you guys for doing this ...  :Blush:  how very cool.

----------


## Jay

*page 25*

Lovers fade away
Like flowers and falling leaves
Autumn feeling loss

she tossed grievances earthward
like so many leaves

Of unhidden parchment, I
Dissolve at your touch

Our embrace reaches out to
Remembrance of love

the soul escapes carnal forms
dissolves caustic bonds

and flies high by chemistry
my poor Ikaros

A candles flame ever loves
Mutability

Wipes all the colour from us
And our drowning world.

created the guttersnipe
abysmally lost

Find a dreary chasm. I'm
Bleak periphery

Encircles me in warmth yet
Captures my freedom

*page 26*

Captures my freedom,
And liberates my feeling:
Love is a great joy

Unhindered by the world
Innocent as all

blustering passionately
endearing to one

Nearest you. Yet alone you
Breathe and your heart beats

messages, undresses me,
Defeats my address.

Every fear of loss, this is
Nothing less than love.

she seeks and fails to find.
Sorrow stalks her life.
(For a sad, lost friend,AP)

regrettably hounding her
she carries the past

And memories of sadness
Embedded in heart

A stake deep in a loved life
Share of other blood

the offal of our passion
how our mistakes bleed

raptures of extended pain
begging for release

i remember the rack, fear
embalming grief. i sneeze.

And decay oozes from my
Nose, my mouth, my ears.......

----------


## Jay

*page 27*

nose, my mouth, my ears,
like dried leaves fall to dust
depart in silence

Fearful screams, whispers, whimpers,
Disperse, expelled breath.

cloak my children with loving
words; pollinate joy.

touch dissembles memories
blindly mad babbling

a tango on a razor
a keen itching kiss

Wriggles through my aching frame
Sleeping, dream of you

my body is motionless
my soul dreams of dance

Summer shadows seek release
From heavy matter.

lighten my confused heart break
rendering to mute

a sound of my heartbreak here
gather the shards please

rendering to mute
my autonomic reflex
is against my will

kicking and screaming we go
towards the dumpster

The lines of dust twist and twirl
Residue of waste

gather the shards please
these shattered illusions rain
debris down like glass

(this was a little different kinda page  :Nod: )

*page 28*

debris down like glass
broken and raw jutting chunks
dare to tear the flesh

Because I feel no pain here
Set me free from this

- the one who enters the game
must the game endure

your win over it ?
better it is for it to change than being defeated over and over

Must the game endure?
compete or co-operate?
better change defeat

Into a timely lesson
Love amongst ruins

crushed bones and words smolder still
in these burnt banned books

creates ripples of joy in which
swimming I enjoy

That amniotic feeling
Holistic monist

Wakes from his morning dream state
Into controlled dreams

from our suppressed memories
of the little death

each second, each hour brings
I sing. Let it go.

Open the gates of past pain
Let it fly skywards

this balloon soars to the heights
of merlins and dreams.

----------


## Jay

*page 29*

Of merlins and dreams
I´ll sing you a lullaby
my restless poet

return to the earth
born again

flattered and happy
pleased to see so many here
haiku thread lives on

Though broken dreams and lost souls
Do cry mutiny

Cast aside your servile chains
You should all be free

If you lost core control, to
Act chaotically.

and you will still find yourself
moving in a rythm

Lyrically we learn of love
Synergy weaving.

Like threads of plaited thunder
Doth smote thine fair breast

he said - caught me to his dear
mouth, kissed me and died

eyes spoke of love and then closed
arms embracing loss.

loss fastening around as a parasite , slowly
sucking life, away

Time and space displace our lives
Wayward in quicklime

Petty petty axes of strife fell
Mighty trees of love

*page 30*

Mighty trees of love
Freely giving oxygen
Which is why we breathe

reaching upward to embrace;
felled by biting axe.

My ghost vows never again
To eat of that blade

I chase after you blindly,
Speared through by your eyes.

His heart bled love , then lust
Fire begets fire.

In the humours of the heart
Melancholy mind

On a dreary winter's day
Like hibernation

mind gently avoids care
thoughts escape neglect

by merging into concepts
waking memories

disturbing thoughts persisting
through my concious mind

precious thoughts of your kind words
find pathways to love

Wading through the shallow depths
Of loves divine image

comes an image never felt
save me from the guilt

my Jewish heritage wins
can we flee the past?

----------


## Jay

*page 31*

can we flee the past? -
relentless tornado in
merciless pursuit.

Ends in silver laughs of sun
Everyday morning

soft, warm, you are still asleep
I move quietly

Carry you like a newborn
Whisper to your dreams

to manipulate their path
you will love me more

Than I could ever deserve
Despite what I do

i am faithful to my cause
what was it again?

That made you despise me so
Was it my drinking?

that ruined my social skills
damn that brown bottle

My eyes record the slurred sky
Proof to condemn me

glistening eyes burn blue flame;
can't smile it away

These memories haunting me,
Does my smile decieve?

Do you not believe my eyes?
Hear words my heart speak?

You cannot even see me,
waiting in silence.

*page 32*

waiting in silence
anticipation of love
hurry up will you

lifetimes apart but you come
home late for dinner

you are no more punctual
than city transit

so use deoderant or
no dessert for you!

must you plow the field barefoot and
sing with trees and birds?

like Snow White without a dwarf
may she rest in peace

her heart in little pieces
maggots in her hair

beetles crawl all on her scalp
needs better shampoo

does my grandmother; poor thing,
the mice have regrouped

IPM to the rescue
avoid chemicals!

eat organic this earth is
our children's children's
(children's ad infinitum)

Children's kids will look back
And laugh at our fate

that we proceed on and on
all heads frontside back

Twisting in surreal motions
Glimpsing destiny

----------


## Jay

*page 33*

Glimpsing destiny,
yet it remains out of reach,
striving to catch up

there is never enough time
to be free in me

to see what the shadows veil...
something is in here.

a living machinery
a ghost in the shell

a living machinery
a clockwork orange

a ghost in the shell
crying out from its prison
my soul calls to you

for understanding and love
why cant you hear me?

all my life i've sung for you(r)
silence deafens me

my head spins out of control
catch me if i fall?

lest this bough impair me as
my words impaled him

Catching him between his ribs
Feeling like cold steel

empty and icy inside
afraid to stay here

holding tense against sinew
shock me back to need

I stare blankly through glass eyes
my smile stitched on tight

*page 34*

My smile stitched on tight
Shines like the sun: an endless
light, constant, routine.

and yet your respiration
reasons my breathing

The daylight brings a new routine
My fair baby crying

Reasons my breathing
Rhythm changes so, are all
Embodied in you

My soul linking with your heart,
Shatter me and die

Lock me up and never live
Give me, receive me.

Take me by the hand and swear
Violence solves nothing

teaches children death and hate
and we ask how? why?

no answers exist in this
meaningless cosmos

we spin round out of control
into the sun now

the highway lies empty, clear
green trees left and right

Moonlight-coated peeling skin
Grass dew-fresh to touch

----------


## amuse

*Pg 35*

Grass dew-fresh to touch
Your palms press down perfect blades
Swords to your soft flesh.

my nails catch your arm as you
turn away from me

embrace torments come to sing
pain, insanity

punctured; diffuses dully
throughout my body
little cells making nice and
cleaning house for me

My gambling instincts die hard,
We all win in the end

the fates have plans for us yet
love will conquer all

Damning us to slavery
Then we will kill love

for its betrayal of hearts
hide the corpse from youth

Shielding them from immense pain,
Pain is for the weak

Weakness is for the strongest
Pain rules everyone

A leprichon inside me
Banging on my ribs

my heart tries to escape me
when it hears your voice

the wind dances in the snow,
turns cartwheels of joy.

*Pg. 36*

Turn cartwheels of joy
Perform backflips of sadness,
Epic theatre

Cold distant star-strewn fields
Spanish pilgrimage

in catalonian hills
uncovering soul

true self reveals eternal
life clad in love.

eyes deep like shimmering pools
real yet eternal

Distant yet real to the touch,
Avatar of life

My toenails are painted blue
Colour of a corpse

His skin stretched across the sky
Easter holiday.

I'll walk over Devon cliffs
Into memories.

Draw my sword and wade through
Play God with my past

Anticipate the future he might grant
Smile faces the sun

your joy eclipses the light
keeping me in shade

of dry reserved abstraction
loving from afar

despair and bewilderment
suffocating space ...

*Pg. 37*

suffocating space 
my autonomic reflex
helps breath come slower

As I staunch my bleeding wound,
Love tore me apart

Used to be two hearts in one
Now one in two

Polymelodramatc
Is a damn big word

Worth saying just to say it?
Trying to impress

Lover's shapeless face appears
Imagery holds fadeless

Fine line between black and white
Love goes colorless

grey rainbows embalm crypts where
tenderness was slain

warm blue jello dribbled, flowed
from myopic eyes

Pus seeping from sores of love,
You have bled me dry

Dying slowly in your arms
till I close my eyes

My vision swirling, darkness
My soul caged inside

With a soul eating poodle
Slowly it does feed

on moles and mice and such things.
Feed, little cat, feed.

Become nourishment and strength
Feed my hungry dog

----------


## amuse

*Pg. 38*

Feed my hungry dog,
Taste these morsels and scoff them
Down your waiting throat

Some periscopic device
Journeys to your heart

I taste a pure well-spring from
Your secret meadow

Feed my hungry dog
Tease the jealousy of my cat
Meow Meow

Your secret meadow
Carpet on my colorful maze 
Dizzy heart's widow

only bitter ash remains
where passion once flowed

Now the sun shines, sky is blue,
Warming dark corners

Coffee dreams in plain cafes
Parisian worlds.

language barriers exist
words dont make any sense

which does not matter at all
when one is in love

separation causes pain
distance is torture

we sometimes feign indifference
but purely feel hope

deep within my heart of hearts
this bizarre logic ...

all is right within the world 
fade to black, madness

smothering in soft wishes
try to taste your name

*Pg. 39*
 
Try to taste your name
Carolling round my tongue-tip
Hidden in my mouth.

Words like lead I long to speak.
The moment passes.

In my heart time is frozen,
Shattered church bells

Pull down its aching arches
Let the earth breathe life.

poor infected atmosphere
humans are damage

making plague species playing
games of life and death

lead to everyday living
until it all ends

We keep feeding off our hopes
Lighting feeble flames

freezing in the cold night air
why wont this flint work?

Its hardness is no pillow
For such a soft head

----------


## emily655321

*Pg 40*

For such a soft head 
there are many hard ideas 
shades of grey are good

They will lead to your decay 
Cover you in clay

So you'll renew the soil 
Oil for future

generations of missiles 
to claim more oil

we will send in the troops and 
will kill anyone.

Will commit murder for food 
Fix shoes while you wait

to pursue what will one day 
leave no-one alive.

walk away from where you are 
and don't turn your back

on what you were before now. 
You are all you were.

government teaches target 
practice in the womb

all you are, all you will be. 
All I ever want.

pure conscience deep water rest 
my love in your heart

*Pg 41*

my love in your heart 
I want to touch it someday 
but don't want the gore

don't choke tears behind your smile: 
give the pain to me.

to carry whilst I can, I'll 
protect you with love.

rage against you with soft tears; 
I am powerless.

the redolence of torment 
in fading spring blooms

loss, precious like grandma and 
crumpled rose petals

curled like lost children beneath 
rejection's cool shade

Offering solace from the 
Inferno of love

shivers through my skin. I am 
numb to all but you

mesmerized i memorize 
your breath, lips, warm hands

that are not mine, feed a heart 
the blood that mine weeps.

the tattoos that hide your scars: 
our arms intertwined.

reeds weave a way through our hair 
lungs filled with water.

lifeguards rush over rescue 
victims saving lives

in the boxes in their chests; 
live another day.

----------


## emily655321

*Pg 42*

live another day 
did my head explode today? 
try again later

unless it's expired milk. 
that won't get better.

we had better cut it off 
you wont much miss it

or could you feel it at all? 
I'm taking it back

by the handfuls, you know  :Wink:  you 
need to share with me

i am always here for you 
if im in the mood

to sit and stare for long hours, 
please let me do it

let the words flow rapidly 
i wont listen in

when I hear you speak my name. 
Just please speak my name.

From your mind to your mouth, from 
Your lips to my ears.

delicacies flow like wine 
do that again please

I'll be your pet harp thrumming 
and sighing in joy

i say your name to myself 
like grateful praying

Hoping for a better day 
When the sun comes up

my breathing slows you tuck me 
in kiss me to sleep

*Pg 43*

"in kiss me to sleep" 
is a horrible way of 
ending a haiku.

is painful for the poet 
but in with the new

way of ending a haiku: 
use a contraction

she said hopefully to me 
i don't think i won't

use a double negative, 
said the English prof.

"I'd rather be flying kites, 
than writing haikus".

with them -- should begin "rather," 
-- she should be reading.

in the dead house of the night 
instead she fights dreams

staring backwards in her head, 
unconscious and trapped.

twisted metal surrounding 
onlookers whisper

Yes, I'm shopping at Wal-mart. 
Freaks need shampoo too.

for to wash their tattooed scales. 
Beautiful horror.

----------


## emily655321

*Pg 44*

Beautiful horror 
Sorrow sometimes delightful 
Lifetimes portmanteau

stashed in back of mind's closet 
to later reminisce

images thoughts and feelings 
heavy baggage or?

beautiful luggage for life's 
important journeys?

bring me to new peace black dots 
treasures in your eyes

(hehe this was the fun part  :Biggrin: )

A carrick between your legs, 
Gate to new worlds

spilled ink and sorcerous pen; 
your words bind my soul.

avert! i thunder and draw 
steel(ed) metaphors forth

drawn, I attack with wit-force; 
do you take my point?

Shall I whett your appetite? 
(That's disgusting, huh?)

I swear, no more metaphors 
of such a nature.

was I made: to be silly 
just for boredom's sake.

do I answer my own posts. 
This I write for you.

*Pg 45*

This I write for you, 
It is nothing but letters 
Wording for your love

darning for your socks flirting 
for your tempting pecs

I really got no desires 
Stinking flesh meaningless

No medal for this "hero," 
alone on the sand.

william blake thinks up one 
more poetic line

more poetic line[s] 
flow serpentine and languid, 
caressing the mind.

ideas in books leap forth and 
penetrate my eyes

with cold steel stares that shiver 
their way to the floor.

Life flashes by, an instant 
Of complete freedom

for some of the fun is en- 
ding on an odd note

dong on the even ones 
keep beat with the bell

rat-a-tat-tat - no not the 
drum the bell, you there!  :Biggrin:

----------


## amuse

*Pg 46*

Drum the bell, you there!
Let your melody ring forth.
Pound the world's eardrums.

With the sound of rhetoric
Sum of all we hear

enveloping cloud of shame.
Lies stronger than truth.

Fill the hearts of billions
Cause them to believe

Will them to take up the cause
Force past vacant eyes

That have seen too much and yet
Have seen too little.

to stop and enjoy the view.
Running, seeking, blind.

Like Sisyphus, I travail
But find nothing there

what is in the empty soul
translucent moral(s)

Give way to darkness eternal.
The end of all times

to begin. The beginning
of times yet to end.

a chill settles as the last
blossom fades to black.

bright blood curdles in the veins
the blue dusk descends

smothering the day,
Leaving stars behind.

*Pg 47*

Leaving stars behind
to prick the listening dark.
Hide with the light bulbs.

Resting to cool down. We crouch
In the dark, children.

Reaching a blind, searching hand
into the shadows.

the creatures of the night go.
The light wants them not.

The darkness is not their place.
Where are we to go?

We are directionless now,
Our hearts are torn.

<< :Wink:  ahead>>

pierced by the arrow. Cupid,
you little bastard

How dare you do such a thing...
Looking up my skirt.

girdle is out in plain sight
what else do you see?

Staring at a dying moth
Kitten in rapture

Follows the trailing shoelace
Snaking through the grass

Big gross shiney millipede
Retreat to the steps

The sun is taken hostage
Waves invade the beach

from ocean to heart[land] strip-
searching our houses.

memories moth-balled, buried,
watch from dark corners

----------


## amuse

you're welcome, den!
for you, isagel, and anyone else: glad you enjoy the insanity!  :Biggrin: 
thank you everyone for contributing!  :Smile:

----------


## emily655321

No trouble at'all. I love meaningless busy-work. 
(Especially when it involves organizing and condensing -- Oo! be still my heart.  :Tongue: )

*Pg 48*

Watch from dark corners, 
You can learn much more that way... 
But life will pass you.

if you dont pay attention 
eat my dust it says

the sign on humanity 
destroyed by winning:

sift through spoils. find mangy, worn 
castoffs - put them on.

who do you pretend to be 
beggars cannot choose

take what you can get and then 
just divorce later

but for now euphoria 
marriage meaningless

government intervention 
twisting tradition

twisting hips; now men will sway 
in childbirth  :Eek:  oh dear...

they said this would not happen 
ninety nine percent

Drowned. Everything's A-OK. 
I am still breathing.

*Pg 49*

I am still breathing
but i am not at all sure 
I really want to

But the world is against me... 
I can only cry.

what is wrong with me anyway? 
emotional ache

its arms entwine about me 
unable to scream

bound to this heartache breathing 
cyanotic woes

cooling tears on death's dull mask 
last wish ungranted

why didn't you rebalance- 
damned cliff.  :Frown:  how do i...

get back from the edge of you 
so sharp and scary

The scalpel dives into flesh, 
leaving a red trail

the snail crosses the red sand 
wonders, where is home?

shrugs, continues to riot 
best time of your life

careening out of control 
from sky to abyss

the spectrum of human hearts 
emotional lives

outweigh logic sometimes 
silly heartstrings

threaded loosely and rusting 
disused, or useless?

----------


## emily655321

*Pg 50*

disused or useless 
God's Grace given for us all 
my faith is in God

religion has its own thread. 
when did that stop you?

a single thread of meaning 
cannot occupy.

our predetermined spaces. 
eat the status quo

and quaff imperial tea 
how very English

I don't understand a word 
dictionary now

leather-bound pacifier 
hide my ignorance

use ostensibly smart words 
no one understands

love is ever carved in stone 
but still, we move on

when we cant move anymore 
resilient creatures

*Pg 51*

resilient creatures 
gibes caked on like mud that dries, 
adding to the shell

leave my beliefs I will burn 
fire and brimstone stinks

odor assaults my senses 
like riding transit

Threading dust between the spheres; 
Falling stars and snow

As icy cold as deep space 
My fire in its hearth

fills the room with heat and light 
as I dance naked

Through this beautiful world, thoughts 
Clothe me with their grime

Like ol' grimey from Simpsons 
Man I love that show

But the cable was turned off, 
I dont know why though...

I'm told I want to know -- I 
Don't care why we're here.

No one I know can tell me 
Why am I so short?

what does it look like over 
those high countertops?

----------


## Jay

*page 52*

Those high countertops
a place for hidden cookies
I am five feet tall.

Actually, five feet and three.
Almost. Close to it.

but i cant quite reach the top
am i doomed to fail?

why is this hook in my mouth?
remove it, dammit!

one by one and step by step
put the shoes away

we'll go no more a-roving
plagiarism's fun

but i am so fond of my
own ideas too

yiddish to the rescue once
again: ay guvalt!

own ideas too
and you shall render useless
destructive weapons

Again: ay guvalt!
Holy moley! Sacre bleu!
...and other outbursts

*page 53*

...and other outbursts
poured forth over lips and tongue
when i stubbed my toe

I swore to never again
Break glass with bare feet

and other tests of strength
can i pass this one?

When I stubbed my toe
I thought of Samuel Johnson
And forgot the pain

Can I pass this one?
I have been there, got over
and forgot the pain

The pleasure of forgetting
Like sleep come at last

Numbness flooding through my head
Calmly disappear

float on the golden wind
hallucination?

Why thanks, don't mind if I do.
Reality sucks.

Who knows what reality
Is? Not knowing sucks.

Indefinable torment
of uncertainty.

I have much experience:
Where do I begin...?

Tracing the thread back through warped
Distortions of self

----------


## Jay

*page 54*

distortions of self
wherein paradise resting
in ignorance bathe

the sheeples; stripped of context,
impotent of mind

fertile of body; why did
they copulate, god?

So that's where babies come from.
Thanks for the info.

i wish i had known sooner
foiled again

Distortions of self
Flesh out the illusional
Islands of meaning

Foiled again
rule broken, logic turned
islands of meaning

Feyerabend would be pleased
At your free spirit

I should not frown, play police
I did not mean to.

but accidents happen, no?
dont blame the human

he can't help being confused
the Forum's screwed up

*page 55*

the forum's screwed up
people leave and dont come back
where doest thou thus go?

-'neath brambles, sweet, awaiting
your embrace ere death.

prepares for imminent
eternal night

brightens as you lay by my
side, swallow hemlock.

front, deadly nightshade
poison for each

ac/dc, aerosmith;
this concert's sold out.

nothing left to see here now
move along please

we haven't time to graze like
pigeons at bus stops

beady eyes on just-washed hair
don't you dare, rat boy

I am not done dancing yet,
grandma said to death

I'll meet you on the highway
Just don't leave me there.

"I wont" lied death to grandma
Death is very cruel

and some would say it's rather
temporary too

is life's piercing agony
no matter how harsh

this hair shirt feels i wear it
in your memory

----------


## Jay

Finito for now  :Tongue:  :Banana:

----------


## emily655321

Woohoo!  :Biggrin:  Congratulations, my obsessive little wombats!

----------


## amuse

ohmigoodness! party time!!!  :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana:   :Banana: 
we rock!  :Biggrin:

----------


## emily655321

Wheehoo, one more.  :Biggrin: 

*Pg 56*

in your memory 
i remain, forever, to 
block the path to new

scissors cut the bonsai branch 
still it tries to grow.

deep and blackly twisted is 
past foresaken love

turns the soul to bitter ash 
all perspective lost

eschew logic for ideals 
screwed immaculate

golden-arch genuflectors 
recite: "greed is good."

Even though we do not know 
What greed is, good is.

no room here for any 
charitable men.

Put hot lead into the brains 
Of Somme-drowning friends

write the poetry in sand 
let the waves rush in

See what stories they carry 
Whose stories they tell

Whose life they would like to take 
Is it yours or mine?

The life and heart that are 
swept away by sea?

Drowned, forsaken, mourned only 
By the keening gulls

----------


## Jay

*page 57*

By the keening gulls
I am guided to the edge
Safe harbor at last

Refuge from the liquid maw
Of turbulent seas

Where life seemingly ends up
The harbor light shines

deceivingly, for never
can I reach the light.

rainbows scatter in alarm
as i accost them

I hear the mangled music
Through waves' orchestra

the music of the dolphin
reflects my keening

song of dutiful lament
death in wake with me

life asleep there's no meaning
to this bright mo(u)rning

i will weep and i will cry
if you're not around

everything shall be gone and
lost for all time. Sad.

i will feed marine mammals
with my deep blue tears.

i wash away sadness and
start again with joy

----------


## Jay

*page 58*

Start again with joy
Pain departs, time's massage,
A boy climbs the tree.

it speaks to him; he grows old
and happy in it.

this new home that i found
what disoveries

When perception sees that all
Is mere perception

As Being and Becoming
Moonlight on water

slivers of romance surround
me with fleeting warmth

you with sentimental dreams
breath-heat makes them rise

our dreams together born of
the ashes of love

bohemian rhapsody
this song makes me cry

with pure life plucking each chord
chords within my soul

thrilling to the ancient strain
of truth, beauty, love

I seek,travel, light, reflected
receded darkness

unveils the silent snow
and still blue shadows

gleam as though diamonds shining
compared to my soul

can anyone describe it
the pain runs so deep

----------


## amuse

*page 59*

the pain runs so deep
overcome it only if 
survival is goal

if you have nothing better
to live for today

without a certain purpose
does it make life right?

I plant this tree, pondering
if it has purpose.

Will this be significant
To its existence?

tree needs earth, water, light, air.
Tree exist, builds tree.

playhouse in the sky for me
gaze at stars, hiding

dead memories from yourself.
Night remembers not.

the pains of the day gone by
blissfully sleeping

hand on your chest, sharing your
blankies and sore throat.

wood burning fire, snow fall
cozy winter cold

I close my eyes as snow falls.
Sleep is so tempting.

but what am i missing when 
im unconcious

And on my face they run along -
five baby squirrels.

----------


## amuse

*page 60*

five baby squirrels
steal seeds from plant pots and risk
dying for their meal

No edit, no cry
no need for apology
it is just a game

we can all play together 
i think, anyway

though sometimes my thoughts are best
plucked and sneezed away

like tiny eyebrow hairs
gone, on the wind

oh, scarlett, couldn't you see
rhett wasn't worth it?

but really, are there any 
worth wearing that for?

drapes, whalebone, paper dresses:
fashion faints away.

encourage reality
barbie's not real

Shes just as fake and plastic
As the rest of us

from dust we came
back to dust we will


*page 61*

Back to dust we will
Return. Ozymandias,
Crumbling empires

cold dead streets markets staring
am I forgiven?

Does the Pope sit in the woods?
Where's that missing H?

i think i might have seen it:
sesame street?

Still Ali Baba's hiding.
Do you remember?

Rome, Babylon, great Persia
Dust now, history

teaches us that it is the 
perfect moment

how often do you see that?
cherish specks of time

do not dust them carelessly
great friends may await

thank goodness for patience
or i'd be lonely

except for bread, peanuts, and
squirrels in the park.

like thoughts in my head, run round 
with no direction

I aimlessly wander here, 
Tomorrow waiting.

----------


## Jay

* page 62*

Tomorrow waiting.
In the cold remorseless rain
The bus late always.

Days pass. Fate plays games with us.
Grass grows on our names

consequence of living slow
hurry up and wait

run fast: fly. like algae, life
puddles when ignored.

like the witch of the west or
was she from the east?

Or from north - Hyperborea?
My memory fails.

I am sleepless in sadness
The world is no more

The bed spins and I must pee.
I'm just drunk again.

how did that happen anyway
i just went for one

But returned with many.
Something has changed.

Attachment detached. Let loose
Euphoric feeling

Eastern horizon gives life
Volition driven

By the language of freewill
Just a mix of words

*page 63*

just a mix of words
communication a joke
no wonder its art

When other subjects cower
From confrontation

comes understanding others
and acceptance

Is a reaction to life
And experience

is the only way to learn
i am so smart

Art cannot keep up with me
Im light years ahead.

might be possible
understanding is vague
previous haikus

have made a mess out of
baddad's brain space

communication hiat-
us. let's scream, shall we?

*page 64*

us. let's scream, shall we?
silent assemblies await
infusion now. NOW!!!!!

But there is no addition
And no greater strength

us. let's scream, shall we?
with our feet in wet cement
it's a short boat trip

To see where Sisyphus is
Return ticket's best.

If the turner faces back
To the joyous sun

we turn, eyes widening in
ecstasy of light.

in my eyes as well as heart
a day of surfing

tired, burned, but truely glad
contentment fills me

like dinners with nana like
songbirds at dawn

transition of dark to light
dreaming souls gently aroused

Real world calling upon them:
"Come with me, with me"

*page 65*

Songbirds at dawn
So happily they twitter
Amused with their song

Ecstacy of light
See how the stars shine in blue
They are all yellow

all those little flying lights (that)
my aching eyes see.

the perturbed emotions of
dancing bananas

wearing slack sown pajammas
they look good in black

mamas and papas insane
oh, you pretty things.

Dulled by my consternation
Plagued by attrition

----------


## Stanislaw

Wow, you guys are pretty cool, I am to lazy to even attempt something lik that.

----------


## Jester

Page 65, some more

Plagued by attrition -
sunlight, harpstrings, smell of stars-
all gone -world is old

i'd better wake, return to
dawn on mama earth

she'a love all her babies
we find'a her sun

surrounded by solitude
near the forgotten 

well we have sung songs to the
gone, lost and strange ones

they're never really gone, lost
and strange, not at all

is the rainbow up above
blue skies beckon me

----------


## Taliesin

*Page 66:*

blue skies beckon me
darkness fills my hand one true
thrust will send me there

Panting, sweating; forgotten
feelings to furrow

burying past emotions
with borrowed seedlings

i plant my thoughts. they mature;
i don't know myself.

I dont know any of you too
No, my mind is gone

Though I knew not its entrance,
Pathway or exit

destinations are blurry
means are justified

leaves ochre and skeletal
crying city shore

Porous molecular skin
Absorbs salt water

so that many dogs can lick
our hands clean of salt

that crystal drops leave behind
ready to move on

inquire of dead men
where the journy will bring us
they grin and crumble

ready to move on
flesh-cased molecules dissolve,
renovate the earth

Ready to move on
Now, wholly unpretentious
I'll kneel before you

and you before me, us both
end the strife of world

peace. Conflict happens. Lets just
aim to reduce war.

----------


## Jay

*page 67*

Aim to reduce war -
total sillyness, I say.
Let's bomb them - who cares?

why lower rifles or hate?
we are soulless pigs.

aiming to live a pale life
playing in our mud

forgetting the days gone by
aiming ere higher

as the stars fade from our view
through the hazy skies

Killing machines blaze away
Attacking zealots

attacking creatures, humans
plants and bad ones, life

imbued both in rose gardens
and venus fly traps

seem to hold me, suspended
above all I seek

i can watch it fade and die
from here i see truth

and behold truth is ugly
so far it has been

impeachment, hostility.
how unfortunate

----------


## amuse

*page 68*

how unfortunate
these waters that are so deep
must be black to me

Before I see the stormy,
night-sea horizon

Drawing in, enclosing all,
So significant

are the words we choose to us
to live by freely

and break the chains of life
oh! heavy burdens of my mind

of my mind i can barely
carry my brain - plop!

Plop, plop, easy now!, that thought
Its escaping! ....plop!

oh no down the street it rolls
spinning, spiriling

out of control, spread my wings
and i leave this world

to go beyond the last road
that leads out to Rome

time itself will never know
all shatter to death

fluorescent grenades falling
because i'm clumsy

----------


## Jay

*page 69*

because i'm clumsy
Quasimodo would agree
i am a pumpkin

large, orange. I have a strange face
on old hollow's eve

One told of followers who
Believed pillow dreams

sword fights, cannons and feather
blankets wrapped in warmth

Around your tender body
Where my arms should be

is not at limp by my sides 
but up in the air

everyone is tiny
i could step on them

and cover each cherished dream
of my dear lover

who sleeps quietly like an 
angel on her clouds

children, laughing and playing
Her love she sends down

Like summer rain. But they hide
Beneath broad-leaved trees

during fall, a blanket of
leaves covers the ground

vibrant oil paintings for
children to dance on

is the vision we must keep
ever fight the tide

Corrosiveness of water,
Salience of love

*page 70*

salience of love
wonderous attack of love
beautiful love

i have yet to discover
if it may be real

come away with me, away
to the darkest part

Of the heart, does the mind delve
To find your true self

you went away this morning
a traveling light

back to it's home, Italy
Strange and distorted

the waves crash on the white shore
i sit an watch them

with destruction and decay
all without a soul

outraged, ploughed through, courageous.
Waves so tall, made graves.

in stands of pines and oaks where
no one ever comes

where silence hides and noice escapes
the cries of life's distress

Beckon me to the edge, I
see the world on fire

Desire for great love-giving
Living lives so free.

freedom only after death
oh, what mood i'm in

but can't share it - they'd take my
shoelaces again

----------


## amuse

*page 71*

shoelaces again
and i'm at a loss of words
so ado, my friends

read the note on her nightstand
i miss her laughter

her lovely nymph like giggle
she sounds like Kushi

sucking on sushi in a
London restaurant

I know i've been there once, but
i dont remember

September, let alone June.
I so miss Summer!

when I smell the honey made 
of sun and warm days.

Let's praise, for armed with love, from
One stage played two lives

love and hate bring mournful cries
whisper sweet a final kiss

thunder final cries...'twas a
damn fine opera

it was merly a glimps into the dark
of rage and horror

she dreamt the other night, then
woke up in cold sweat

felt a calming hand on her
shoulder, it soothed

her worries away, promised
eternal support

tickling my nose, the scent
always in a dream

*page 72*

Always in a dream
The fearsome beasts are crawling slowly
Up the table leg

there you go you little mouse
food there is, this season

faust of hellish fate be risen
watching owls, past demise

past the midnight's darkest hour
long after all is gone

time looks around decides he'd
better take off too

before the glass does empty
tempest fury break

against the shore, waves crash and
spray hits send me back

Return to an earth of gloom
Just normality

Is acceptable it seems.
Give me whackiness.

our stand alone complex
wreap insanity stead

stead rhymes with thread but I'm not
sure how to spell ryme???

one is three but two is one
am I confused yet?

i've mittens on my feet so
i can dash down streets

A meerkat clowning around
With beer cans and cash.

my life descends into grey
end of beginning.

*page 73*

End of beginning
Creates a lifeless desert
All is becoming

Shamed by the site of you
Alone and falling

in this state, tormented sleep
fear holds whips and chains

that beg for this suffering
and greet it hourly

the end and the beginning
sound of bells that toll.

Bats shriek in the dark with words
like fingers nightly

whisper over sheets and skin
moonlight on the snow

I hear your heartbeat break this
beautiful silence

pocket full of poetry
but nothing to say.

When something is on my mind.
Anything would do.

just wrap it up in paper
and a red ribbon.

Is all that's left. It flutters
Around the lamppost.

----------


## amuse

*page 74*

Around the lamppost
the light falls like the skirtfolds
of a debutant.

Let me sing. She outdreams all
Dreams, dances through love.

Half-real things from yesterday.
Who buys milk today?

The baby serenading
Mother for supper

Allow me to pour some wine
Oedipus has died.

Elektra never quite lived
Who should we have next?

Night after exciting night
Scheherazade still lives.

In my heart. Her last tale still
Echoes through the nights.

the song of creation; night 
is full of music.

that no ear can hear, no mind
translate, interpret.

hearts and minds will always weave
this enchanting canopy.

so bliss doth end here
confrontation expectation

Something's gone awry
here methinks. the haiku thread
Has definite rules!

lines 1 and 3: five, line 2:
seven syllables.

is this line I write now, and
now, very confused.

*page 75*

Now very confused
which side is sky and where's earth? - You 
and delirium.

Cold and lost amid the waves
Near freedom

(The) waves near freedom
Lap like a cat's tongue in milk
Lack penetration.

Lies wasted in the desert
A love never known.

Glimpsed in moments of feeling,
Nurtured in your heart.

Promissing, devastating,
Aching, urging hopes.

Regurgitate my stomach
Don't think I can cope.

dancing in these red slippers
when will it all stop?

Pots pile upon each other
Too much washing up!!

Longing for a dishwasher 
But, poor me, no luck!

Life's a lottery ticket
And I've no money!

Or a rich husband in sight;
What a girl will do?

All she can get away with,
With integrity.

Plodding through high and low;
Paths of life are so.

Well-trodden that the mud clings
To your every step

*page 76*

To your evey step,
Without passion or glory,
The souls decompose.

The bodies flaunt in glory;
This is modern times.

Life is longer, happiness
Is less manifest

Happiness what you live for?
We do not belong.

When we long to be. Better
Growth through becoming

Experience and toil will
Enlighten the way.

Many are struck with hatred,
Everything was lost.

ravaged, and all hope was gone 
from pandora's box

I crept into the darkness
And scurried back home

Where the heart is;here I am,
Waiting at your door.

Like a child leaping, running,
Through summer meadows

We travel, carefree and gay;
Fall a breath away.

russet leaves, emotions, bathe
in summer's twilight.

Messages of love are seen
In silence you speak.

Louder than the words;your eyes
I hear beckon me.

----------


## Scheherazade

*Page 77*

i hear; beckon me.
though i cannot see you, love,
Your voice succors me

Softly, gently, patiently;
Opens paths for me,

I am the last wanderer,
Where I roam is home.

For everyone except me;
That's why I still roam.

So close and so distant,
Dreams awaits me

That my hidden mind creates
For entertainment.

We will bare our sould and minds;
Nothing left to care

for? Are we bereft of love?
Scared to love others?

Scared to love ourselves even?
I roam to find home.

My home is where your heart is;
Will you let me in?

A vagabond, derelict,
Longing for a home

That's made of stone, earth and grass;
And flesh, blood and bone

In one perfect harmony;
I'm in awe of you,

Teaching beauty how to speak
A better language.

----------


## Scheherazade

*Page 78*
A better language
Never knew I understood,
In silence we speak.

All shall be restored with time,
Many will live on.

Which one from all the thousands?
God keeps playing dice.

Sacrificial people are,
For the world is one

ball hurtling through space. You
enjoying the ride

Of waves of experience
Crashing on my shore.

The flotsam of endless waste
Make aesthetic art

Crushed and smeared by your able hands
My colourful dreams.

Without misery and woe,
Love engulfs the lost.

In caverns of emptiness
Echoes live what was.

Without rythym and purpose,
All became peace-filled.

Follies, raindrop's dance macabre
Hesitant existence

Silently grows in the dark;
Your eyes set me free.

Alas! Once trapped by your spell,
Liberty is pain.

All found the true happiness,
Where were you that day?

----------


## Scheherazade

Where were you that day
Your consciousness first appeared?
Where were you before?

Nevermind;
Thee I`ll find.

Find be ye joyous and warm
Or wizened by time.

Were the few to sacrifice,
The many shall live.

Because a few shall need them,
Too many shall die.

Lost are the unforgiven,
Soone there will be joy.

The infants eyes widen,
Mouth opens to smile.

Longing to be future's kin,
All fear the unknown.

Except those infant learners,
Climbing mountain peaks.

Doing the impossible,
All thought are for love.

But a mere jest on your lips,
Love becomes thoughtless.

When expressed in flowers, food,
Mass-produced romance.

Buried in hollow weightless hearts,
Nothing but a farce.

Nothing but plastic hearts. Could
I have a ventricle?

Feels more like an icicle
As a blood-tunnel.

----------


## Scheherazade

*Page 80*

As a blood-tunnel
Carrying life to my heart,
Hope keeps me alive.

Belief sustains my living
Is life ever real?

This hope and longing;this pain?
All a dream with you.

Maybe all shall become great,
The passion is love.

Many will pretend gloating;
Only, we will know.

There will be no surprise, just
Stark experience

white snow creaks under the ski
sweat falls from my brows

I labour to make you laugh
You smile with me

All worries are forgotten;
This is a new day.

a newly ironed shirt
on the clothes hanger

Lots of strange shells suspended
All bodiless skins

Solemnly waiting to find
Life in soulless bodies.

All shall be unforgiven,
Why were they brought back?

The photos, thrown in the sea
are swept to the shore.

The shore, forever reseeds, our lives
Our loves and our goals.

----------


## Scheherazade

Our loves and our goals,
Promises of yesterday,
Ashes of today.

Sackcloth of backdated worth
Hairshirt awaits you.

Regrets and mistakes entwined,
Judgement awaits you.

The Cherry Sovereigns preside, 
Life, they ask, is it yours?

Of course they don't understand
The question they ask.

Echoes sadly in the minds
Behind blank faces.

A world of bacteria
Nesting in the brain

Lurking in patient vigil,
The malady grows.

Like sweat on the arching back,
Evening twilight

juxtaposes haste and rest
as we scurry home

Mangos bring sweetness and light
To hunger, to might

we just lie in the fields
feed each other's mouths?

As the nightingale sings songs
Tend each other's wounds.

With the medicine of love
Healing where it can

How were we suppose to know
Souls are never cured?

----------


## Scheherazade

Souls are never cured
Imagine a physician
Searching for a soul

In a land of apathy
Full of empty shells.

These cliffs upon which I stand
Stretch out forever

Every direction I turn
Nothing but the void.

Can comfort me now. Nothing.
Emptiness I crave.

everything and anything
now I want it all

The hunger grows rapidly.
We all must obey.

Our innermost desires
Else suffer later

Myopia shrouds the truth: 
The sun shall blind us

Sentencing us to dark lives
Under a bright sky.

Sand makes graves, quartered moon will
Stretch across the sea

Who will be helping us then?
Who will guide us through?

Fields of endless splendour
Clothed in golden earth?

my tea reflects sunlight on 
walls made out of clay

Compacted with old soldiers;
Their unwanted bones.

----------


## Scheherazade

Their unwanted bones
Clear of sensation and sin;
Smell of cinnamon 

olfactory fire sets
allergies ablaze

Rapeseed fields of England
Suffocating me

Secretly, slowly severs 
Me melancholy.

Echoes. Woe and poetry.
These themes that haunt me

These distinct characters, irk 
Is their middle name.

Lesser than their first? Christian
Names...... whats in a name?

Is identity comprised
of what they call you?

You call of what they call you
That what calls you they.

exist neither here nor there
never anywhere....

Exists here and there, but where
Thrives everywhere?

exit 'R', add 'E' and spin
now I've found the thieves!

Pilfered ancient emptiness
Bought knowledge of death

With the price of birth and growth
Have I been short changed?

Or have I not known the worth
Of this life, this love

----------


## Scheherazade

Of this life, this love
memories always remain
singing sad refrains

The winds whisper through willows,
Weeping weary whirs.

twining teary touch-me-nots
grazing gazelles gasped -

how well does your gaze gets it?
As well as it is.

i drove myself mad! yes, that's
to be expected

Like predictions sometimes false,
Lives devoid of hope.

Anticipating the point
Bring it on! Bring bring!

said the man with fists clenched tight,
clad in pink chiffon

The queen paraded through pubs
On St. Patrick's Day.

Wearing green, white, drinking black
The cream on my lips.

I shall regret tomorrow
When rising early.

I am half between dream and
reality. Yawn.

What a bore, unless mixed with
Dreams' fascination!

----------


## Scheherazade

Dreams' fascination!
Never fails in connecting
body, mind and soul

all these are! a poet said
long live the poem!

Through love, through strife, and chaos,
It will persevere.

hasty tasty bacon bits,
Spam will never die!!!!!!!

Resurrection is not real
Options abound now

Toward the less fortunate,
Like a breathing wind.

Clarity confiscates pain
Blue waters flatter

Humble seas that flow modest
To compared oceans.

land breathes high, mountain tops proud,
never judgemental

yet humility precedes,
allowance enters.. 

Where force hinders not progress,
But thrives as passive.

It is the absurd human
That brings life to death

That void of unconsciousness,
Feigning sleep with peace.

drip trails of freshly wet tears
whisper on pillows.

----------


## Scheherazade

Whisper on pillows
The hush of slumbering nights
Sounds sweetest with you.

barely open hooded lids
tug at your heartstrings

Like a slow hindered zephyr,
You finally flow.

by the hand of trust and love
explosions ensue

With the madness and fervor
Of unsettled minds.

cannibals of thought persue
all that's logical.

All that's learned compares not to
Wisdom's great treasure.

Is an old rococo chest
Completely empty.

That is good, that is real, that!
The joy of nothing

Aimless lives, purposeless beings;
Writing void poetry.

The divine shines forth in void
The void is freedom

light and dark harmonize as
zero balances

Once we are laid down, wasted.
Nothing but a sigh.

Comes from the weeping willow
Waiting for love's turn.

My imagination steams
When is it my turn?

----------


## amuse

*page 87*

When is it my turn?
Unanswered question echoes;
Secret lies within.

My hidden identities
Created each day.

Berated anyway. Fun?
No way, no way, no! 

Truth held dear felt not deceit.
Wool over my eyes.

I gaze in great amazement
Here come bouncing sheep!!

Do they keep counting themselves?
In sleep, in deep sleep

Living in a hole
The hamster has never seen
the golden world

Reflects light like a glass globe,
Refracting entranced.

my crystal ball gazes at
what remains of me.

will soon become ash
I embrace these asps

And stare into the wide sky.
What do the clouds say?

They say bergamot is real
The fragrance, here, now.

Breathes me in, like a swift wind,
Then leaves me empty.

And brings me to fruition.
Ahh! Crunched grapes, we are.

Solid, yet filled with softness,
Where the sweetness lies.


*page 88*

Where the sweetness lies
There lays the lost laurel wreath
White frangipani

Adorned with Daphne's laurel
Circles in bright blooms.

faery rings are glowing bright
step in if you dare.

To that mystery, that dark,
Where minds fear to tread.

There do I find my succor
Unrivalled splendor

shine that blinds my mirth-filled eyes
sightless and in awe

I climbed the highest mountain,
And found Paradise.

Exploring the gardens lush,
avoiding apples.

The serpent faded to clear
In allegory.

The glorious gods destroy
Are we laughing yet? 

Please remind me when we do;
I refuse absence.

Indeed I do, roses bloom.
Should I be a rose??

Lily, orchid? Unlike me,
All have scenes sublime.

Midnight Train to Nowhere chugs
on the gilded track.

Continues a thread of breath,
Writing each moment.


*page 89*

writing each moment
believing again in life
I am undone now.

Like a blossom not yet bloomed,
But coming so far.

these travails pass into mist...
rather like kisses.

It seems the funeral hymn
Has lost its glory

Like a crudely dethroned king,
Cold over the sun.

Embraces a freezing heart
Palms leave a warm glow

on the rush of oiled flesh
sun rises unseen

With the shining stars in view
To a barren oak.

Mothers present shiny tithes
And mine? We question..

The reflection captured in its luster.
Avalon's misty veils are lifted.

And Mine? We Question..
The reflection captured in
its luster. Ava-

lon's misty veils are
lifted; don quixote seeks,
however, in vain.

Evil always taunts virtue,
Like the thorns of vines.

Completing the thin red line
Generating sin

The souls transmigrate in life,
Cycling in vice.


*page 90*

Cycling in vice
A white moral prostitute
Still eats oranges

cycling in vice,
strolling in debauchery,
hedonism glows.

hedonism glows,
hedonism grows; naught is
stunted but morals.

The idle mind continues
Its monotony.

That draws me from my slumber
To write poetry

Get paper and pen. Relax.
Breathe. Sigh. Move hand. Flow.

Let the love of the beyond
Take its peal, its life!

Unravel the mind like fruit,
Sweetest at its core.

Dont we all want a bit more?
I do! So much more

sweetest at its core
i do not eat anymore
where is my anchor?

that strands me in my anger?
It is all inside

The world, the mind, the senses,
Reflecting outward.

the mind projects enthrallments
to recall the time

The place, faces and voices,
I make memories

recall arriving here; den,
where have you gone to?

----------


## Jay

*page 91*

Where have you gone to -
Those breathing skies and fine winds
That exert small drops?

Easing emotional tax
Give a smile, void shines

far be it for stones to turn
themselves into graves.

The idle minds push, unknown,
Like living in caves.

the jellied dreams of empty capes
curl into themselves.

Void spaces evolve while
Inhaling us in.

surely they can't stop their breaths
rabid for our love.

The sea hushes to listen,
And petals spread wide.

And arms spread wider to lift
The courage and scents

Of confusion mixed with fear:
Sex dreams of soldiers.

Whilst soldiers fear self-defeat
Hallucinations

My silent screams never heard;
Prisoned in your eyes.

Your vision makes my movement
I live in your sight


*page 92*

I live in your sight
Poisoned, emptiness appeals
Nothing loudly calls

But consciousness of my mind,
Singing its chorus.

Like the sirens of dark seas,
My heart lures my mind.

My muses obedient
Follow in silence

Into that dark, luring night,
Guided by moonlight.

And lit by inner fire
I bow before life

Finally abandons me.
Hollow, frozen shell.

Worn out, neglected, alone
That is my old body.

That persists in memory -
A mindless child.

Selfish, stubborn and vain,
Longing for some sweets.

I sing a song of sixpence
Come, feed me sugar

Drink nectar and ambrosia -
The feast of the gods.

Has left the eagle forlorn
Missiles bottle lust

With mad desire contained,
A palate for greed.

Attachments released as seed
lift the veil , my friend!!


*page 93*

Lift the veil, my friend,
And doff that bland illusion
To see un-screened truth.

Brings maybe pain, maybe joy
Nakedness for sure

Flaunts Aphrodite in seas -
Cupid at her side.

waits for her to turn away
ripe is his quiver

And seasoned is his shiver
Splendor sparks in side

The skull, scattering starlight
In sheltered spaces

There, where the cherry blossoms
There were humans there

Behind the iridescence,
Where minds fear to lurk.

I walk amongst my kindred
Lovers or buffoons

What seems the difference, when
Both make us foolish.

Burn and rage away,
Dwindle into ash and dust,
Floating into space

i search for friends - none to be
found; oh dear, i'm lost

both make us foolish -
dancing under hand dryers
in the lav like tots

The automatic dryers
And sinks remain on.


*page 94*

And sinks remain on
Yet spirits are now turned off
Should we hope again?

When winter breezes approach,
When the warmth runs out?

That is when barrenness wins
And life fights for joy

Like the illusion in the
desert, imagined.

Sand in the throat of my eye,
Choking, spluttering.

Goes the dark, ravaged carriage
To infinity.

onward! ... :Eek: , sally's stuck in a
worm hole: push, pull, gaaAH!

Find your way to the white hole,
To next dimensions.

One cannot fathom the thought
of sequential worlds

The universe spins, and minds
Hold still in ether.

Allow full blown sensation
The access to now

Lies far from the mere outside,
But in one's own head.

Bliss finds solace, life concord.
Laments are gone, ay!

When one breathes with ease, and walks
As if on light air.

Particles swim sun-breached rooms,
Mingling with shadows.


*page 95*

Mingling with shadows
Highbrowed masters have questions
Sweet golden questions

what to bake with these apples
oozing glazed sunshine

The sky laboriously sweats
Heat dripping earthwards.

Whilst frost engulfs the goddess
Will she let us go?

Do we need her permission?
Come on, let us leave

Not knowing where, but from here,
Only far beyond.

Reaches where Forever goes
Dreaming Beyond Night

I come away white, snow white
As pure as longing

The heart weeps like a willow
Once during autumn.

Sad eyes reflect rain's image
In limpid grey pools

Silver minds attest humbly
Love uncontested

Thrives best with hope, rather than
One's expectations

often attach themselves to
meaningless titles

like queen, bishop, page. traitors
all, the axemen say.

Live, breathing, as equal in
Mortal eyes of death.

----------


## amuse

whoo, HOO, Jay!  :Nod:   :Nod:   :Nod:

----------


## Jay

When you forgot I had to update, can't have you or Scher copy-pasting 10 pages  :Tongue:

----------


## Jay

*page 96*

mortal eyes of death
whose vision's fatal, flail--flawed--
up wild streams to spawn

journeyed devils in disguise
posing as Asrais
(*Asrais = small, delicate, female fairies. They cannot be exposed to sunlight or captured; else they shall melt away into a pool of water.)

They shall pass the virtue gate
Unblemished , as sin

The sweetest seems indulging,
But seemingly wrong.

We come away as lovers
Vying for comfort

Under Overwhelming Night
Sparkling With Bright Stars

Angels faces shine of yearn
Softness encircles

All objects, smoothing them round
With time's patient force.

The second-hand commits more
Than humans' hours.

More than Earth's cool soil sleep,
My love outlives me

Greater than life, majestic
All is one! Splendor

Continues abroad where life
To beyond stretches.

We walk, annihilating
Soils of self pity

Where, if tended too much, the
Most shocking weeds grow.

choking divinest flowers
whose fragrance blooms peace

----------


## Jay

*page 97*

Whose fragrance blooms peace
Yet whos the one to cry first?
Please, some comfort now

More fragrant than pink fuchsia;
Love, I need you now.

To let me breathe, feed on air
And nurtured, grow tall

In the depth of sensation
We reach for the stars

A billion cold eyes search
Lonely emptiness.

a void of myriad souls
crescendo of cries

Still allows us be rueful
As free leftovers

At a meal overflowing,
We scatter our thoughts.

to the endless sea and gulls -
minor sacrifice

Follows the less tolerant
With conformation.

never will there be a place
where hearts can collide.

Fertility respires, ay!
My heart, inspired

Looking up the roofless dome,
See the light shine through

Knowing it means less than I
Though I mean less still

The will shall try and persist
For mere attention.

*page 98*

For mere attention
Even a lost sensation
May bring salvation

Alas, numb all reservations
Hence, what kind of elevation?

Proceeds death, but a spreading
Diffusion of life?

Upheaval as epitaph
Hooray to the fool

That dances through the springtime
Laughs into summer

Zephyrs of eternity
Emptiness is fine

Snow geese fly through open skies
Skylarks fill silence

Around the ivory peaks,
Surrounding warm peace.

Fantasy of the other
The first, the friend, One

All of which are me
And yet none

But divine Nature, and you,
Can amaze me so.

Like Dodos, undisclosed lives
A poet can die

And still stay alive for some
In the realm of books

Hear the epics' living breath,
And poets' whispers.

*page 99*

And poets' whispers
Unspoken lies regress me
As limited gaffes

Are spoken when truth lies, then
Rule Hypocrasy

Does mere falsity disguise
In alleged beliefs.

We find the illusory
The real eludes us

When all surrounding is illuison
yet hope never dies

Expectations always taint
Hope's clear purity.

shine's through your lies and deceit
bring forth your dried tears

The mind said to the lone soul
I am she answered

neither wispy nor weighty
nor am i your heart

i am a muse for passion
while the moment's now

And the hand moves thoughtfully,
It is time to stop.

*page 100*  :Bday 2: 

It is time to stop
Winning the lost game of life
Good, unaided, wins

while bad triumphs in seasons
downing power grids

Shuffling feet at number 10
Behind their closed doors

A creation has been formed,
They are playing God.

But forget infinity
At their own peril

Sounds just like a plot in a
Very cheap novel

words only a collection
of thoughts due renewal

return journey - sunlight paints
another picture

starts to form in the dust,
so a new story

Conjures memory petals
Scented violets

blowing in the wind this day
did make my mind wilt

Scenic skies, this sunlight does
Violence to my skin.

Conveys a blaze to my sky
I dream a free man

Yet, who dare neglects one's dreams
Besides the un-free?

Who are truly lost without-
Freedoms come up cold.

----------


## Nightshade

Freedoms come up cold
Who cares for revenge, for lies?
The world stirs, solves all


Unhappiness is but a cloud
Dark but still mortal


evil wars relinquish man's
dreams of a higher plan

Taunt the dreamer, who dreams life,
And breathes poetry.

A light within the shadows,
All shall be in peace.


And breathes poetry
She does, and engulfs my tune
Being melody


All shall be in peace
Resting the old red rat race
Blue is the aura


Being melody,
Sweet is a happy day
Life has so few

Where are the real night figures,
None shall have mercy.

On the children of tommorow,
Unless they know hope


And realize liberty
Lovers will be lost


In trials of the willful
The 'strong' will remain


Without other they will pass,
Vacant the world is.


When naught exists but dreary,
Dark pessimism.


*page 102*


Dark Pessimisim
Reeks of decaying life
Where is the light?


Shine upon the lonely souls,
Find a peace once gone.


Leaving loneliness behind,
A mind filled with love.

Lost in never ending thought,
Until she tears his heart

The goddess will never rest
Before life all bow

Submitting to her glowing
Struggle for control


Produces the death of sense
A sensual loss


Lightening has now come
Roaring like a death dragon
And shall soon be gone


Was said of the darkest time
Yet it does return

A wave recedes, moves forward,
Repetitively.



your fingertips leave my skin
a sensual loss


The senses grow numb and die
Followed by rebirth


Another life was given
I bathe in the lake


A cathedral of sunlight
Panoramic views


showing beauty unfold
The mist cloaks you

----------


## Jay

*page 103*

The mist cloaks you,
Like a milky over-coat,
Surrounded by clouds.

Lost in the enternal bliss,
Lonely perfection.

admired but never held
like the hope diamond

Dreaming of breaking through
To seize the day now

Let go of yesterday and
Forget tomorrow

Time, less, ness, is the good sign  :Banana: 
Emancipation

- Eleutherophobia -
Incarceration

Releases the hidden beast
The cavernous green

Of pike, tree-moss, valley floors,
Mountaintop's soft curves

Lets the breasts of nothingness
Be magnificence

Natures thrown belongs
To all who admire her

She will present you with all
Should you ask for love

In its absence, or wait for
Love to ask for you?

Worried about rejection,
Shyness insues now.

But what will progress from fear?
Not love, nay! Not love

*page 104*

Not love, nay! Not love,
The one thing that never dies,
No one loses love.

The mantis ever hungry
Preying to be full.

And yet praying to be null
I, a chrysalis.

My identity is here,
Soon I'll be living.

In another, stranger dream
I'll just close my eyes.

As free Morning butterflies
Dancing in the rain

This is the meaning of life
Joy, hope and dreams

It's time is now and will be,
For a few eras.

A wild Jacinth has not bloomed
For the free spirit

The world is barely enough,
Nomads will travel.

In all kinds of extreme worlds
Getting lost in dreams

Where the guiding threads of life
Lead you back to home

They do, the pixies, they do
The gnomes do as well

For bird droppings, as any
Other dull statues

make cold lines of the way-side
Silent observers

*page 105*

Silent observers
Fall swift through the air, like an
Arrow through the heart

Moves my mind through the heavens
I bleed for you, fiend

Remember my legacy,
I am a legend.

says the man before the fall
shallow is pride

intradermal injections
and tasteless frosting

Used by ignorance to hide
The stench of the lack

Saturates absence of all,
Except the nothing.

Such that incites the true charm
The lure of to know

The wisdom that dazzels
Is that really true?

Beauty is fast perception?
Maybe so; so what?

To know would be to release
The ignorant son

Gets blessed. Parents forget the
Talented daughter.

Her love is lifes strong glue.
She creates home.

In strife, love in chaos, and
Brilliancy in dark.

A true irony of sorts,
Hark! The hypocrites!!

*page 106*

Hark! The hypocrites!!
Those mediocre midbrains
They win? Or do they?

We retrived the power back,
Back to all the meek.

And throw down your vanguard swords-
For repression moves.

Me to feel for strangers of
Distant space and time

When the worlds traveled often,
Age has stopped movement.

And yet the mind still wanders,
The heart still rises

In tandem and consensus
The blood allows now

letting me breathe until death
start to rise but fail

these soldiers, their staffs - to their
great embarassment

usually sheds a great tear
and comes with great fear

Fight take hold and grant
Never let the hope sink

Strive for the great promises
Of a day for light

and until the darkness brights
I will wait for you

till my soul no longer aches
Our hearts will be one.

When duality ceases:
No heaven and hell

----------


## Jay

*page 107*

No heaven and hell
Will liberate inner peace
To be, to thrive, yes!

the winners circles of test
Only to protest

What is inevitable
Is also to live

The reason that we must die?
One defines the other.

You inherit a line: get
Imperfect haiku.  :Smile: 

Allows the initiate
Perfection respite

Oaisis in the storm of-
Imperfect morrow

Is striving for existence,
Smothering today.

Asphyxiating my way
I am my own scent

Wafting throughout another
Individual

And yet statistically
Understandable

Inconceivable notions
Filtered through brain's sight

Who has eaten my minds eye?
I'm bored. bla bla bla

How endless seconds, minutes,
Hours, days, go on.

Fleeting insignificance
Meaning can be born

*page 108*

Meaning can be born
From the minute to large in
Equal elements.

Are not equal in value
Presence equals all

As neither past nor future
Show the omniscient.

We cry, let somebody see
We may be moral

O, let the pure will be led
By intuition.

Paths through the darkness of time
Become newly seen

He was that, but much more yet
He was genuine

Like Mr. Dorian Gray,
Until his voice spoke.

then it was discovered
that he was a she

As common as life, or death
The matter is null

As the smallest pebble sand
On infinite shores.

a morning jog takes too long
but property's cheap!

Compared to the human will,
Which will one pursue?

One desire! The false correct
The void is unheard

When the days become again
like life from seeds grow

----------


## Jay

*page 109*

Like life from seeds grown
dimness's wail begins at birth
darkness takes flight now

Unveiling bedroom windows
Honey flowing through

the veins sweetly cativating
Asphyxiate- Death

A hollowless yelp reveals
Inner frustration

Compensates worse for one than
Outer frustration.

The collision of planets
Or a softer show

May bring us relief from doubt
Or maybe fresh love

For which the spring birds sing, will
Relieve us ourselves.

Our inhibitions for truth
Exchanged in silence

A glance that changes feelings
From serene to fear

We walk unhindered, as one
We march to freedom

Along a path lined with fries
With ketchup banners

Is marked the path towards
Famed Golden arches

After bypass surgery,

Claimed the tired man.

soon to be reunited
with his family

*page 110*

with his family
he celebrates thankful for
his sister's absence

Brought him dusty nostalgia
Through old photographs.

Lives once lived, a history,
On the market stall

behind the greying curtains
lies the truth of hope

That hides in folk stories of
Eternal return

This is the shop assistant's
Unending nightmare

Precedes the greatest of dreams
Where the night saunters.

Day would never dare approach
Here will pain fester

Even by this clean, clear pond
In gentle sunlight

The flesh slowly separates
Intense sweet perfume

Followed fine Titania,
Walking through the woods.

i chanced upon a hawk caught
in a spider's web

I spied a vast web of time,
Twined by tiny legs.

I stared and I'm amazed
For the world can give and take

And time, a pointed steel blade
spins on a table

*page 111*

Spins on a table
Proceeded the shiny coin -
Who would win or lose?

If we all co-operate:
Anarchy football.

They would sit there, watch
They would sit there until time passed
I now say to act

Wired for contemplation
We need meditate

On emptiness, forgetting,
Nothing remembered.

capasity to learn is lost
What a waste of time!

Learning not through mind record
Is meditation.

A path to self creation?
Annihilation...

Ah Nirvana, like a long
Neverending drink.

For immortal imbibers
Nectar of the gods

Known as Ambrosia
Seductive poison

But aren't they all seductive?
Allure of danger

Brings forth the brain of passions
Scents of no account

The curse of poverty looms
The world is stopped

*page 112*

The world is stopped
The human is again stooped
Yet love looms above

Small comfort when pondering
What dread looms below

Rotting wood, subsiding earth
Nutritious soil

Which gives rise to good above
We come full circle

skirting delays (like rhomboids
and bold obstinance).

Controls the stubborn angry,
Who guides all others.

But he that knows the nothing
To be the plenum

One must begin with one's self,
And spread like fire.

Wild and true burning to show
Exposing the truth

Unspeakable. Unspoken.
There for all to see.

is my undying pride that
I will always be.

A slave to an acrid quill
Moved by Satire's hand

Across the desolation
I stumble aloof

----------


## Jay

*page 113*

I stumble aloof,
My sweaty dragon T-shirt
Clinging to my chest

The burdens of yester years;
I stumble across.

The line dividing my life
Black is white is Black.

The sunlight faulters to make
A dull shade of grey.

Funny, how everything fades
at blood on a sword.

Sounds like a brave way to die.
Really--just messy.

who gave Baby permission
to try cake batter?

(Batter morning rain,
In drips of bright winter dew-
Ice and silver frost.)

to try cake batter?
to try unbaked cookie dough?
they're best left undone

I crave clement breeze to cool
My sweaty scrotum

Enlightens a foggy brain
Basking the simple

The simple-minded, maybe
I know the feeling

*page 114*

I know the feeling
Glowing from deep within me
Pure joy and happiness

Lie frozen across dark time
Where words are kept close.

And secrets are kept closer.
Mouths shut, ears open.

Desperate for the sound of life-
Cut from ivory keys.

Rest the dark pewter key holes;
Opposites in twine.

Reveal the truth of I, mine.
Benign is the lie

For none who enter come out
Sane from room B9

they say I´m corrected now
my thoughts in order

All in their right place, but still
A creative mess.

Sanity's overrated
Safety in madness

Gone too far to come back now
Sleep here forever

No alarm clocks in heaven
Truly paradise

Lost in smoke and pollution
As the sea turns grey.

A tranquilizer would help
deaden my dendrites now.

In the forest of the unknown
While the sky burns black

*page 115*

While the sky burns black,
The sun's bright iridescence
Glows ever brightly.

Like fair stars of a new birth
Spread across the universe

Their vastness dwarfs my small world
Puts me in my place

The cold midnight garden shed
Locked with a lost key.

A scene from Francis Burnett?
Or reality?

Stumbling into singularity
Dream from dream from dream.

How many times must I wake?
Must I dream longer?

i shall waken exhausted
disturb me, my love.

for my mind is racing in
circles of frenzy

like a dog chasing his tail
I'm chasing my life

But cannot quite run as fast -
Where have the years gone?

and how does one get there too?
More road behind me.

----------


## verybaddmom

um..hellllooooo people..we're gettin behind here  :Wink:

----------


## amuse

ya think?  :Biggrin: 

*page oh, 116 sounds good*

More road behind me
The plane taking off having
Wings tightly folded

Against the buffeting wind
Cruising altitude

More road behind me,
Broken from a fearless wave
Riding the last beat.

Cruising altitude,
The waves are rocking slowly
Over his calm mind.

Pass all the troubles of life
Never sinking in

that all these lessons you teach
don't educate me

Don't try to "civilize" me
Dogma won't help me

Neither is Karma my friend
I shun Destiny

Till forgotten morrows lie
Deep eternity

Hollow spiral, never spill 
Too many echoes

Sights crowds yellow grey mirror
Sound ripples water

Hot tub with built-in speakers
Back-beat in bubbles

Twirling in a steamy mist
Bring tears to my eyes

That I may see how you weep,
Kiss away sorrows

Sentiment onion stab pain
Salt liquid results

*page 117*

Salt liquid results
In bouyancy, freshwater
Will kill our Gulf Stream

William murder our Lear Jet
Bill destroy our Stealth

but they'll ne'er take . . . our freedom!!
Love Mel in a kilt
 :Blush: 

Naïve lass toys with oldest sin
Praise that temptation

All is fair in love and war
Some things never change

Once that drive takes hold of you
That serpent's too sweet

Danger lurks for the naive
Until it's too late

She drifts through the dreary stars
Looking for home

Where Death scatters the roses
Of deep deep saffron.

Ragged wildflowers grow here.
A year of worship!

Wasn't half as much fun as
Six months of whoreship

It got old. I got older.
Oldest profession

Deep lines show the years of work
Hard, faded mattress

Lying, sleepless on this bed
Conversing with Death

Her hat is unbecoming.
"Away," I tell her!

*page 118*

"Away" I tell her 
get thee gone foul fiend person
redundency strikes

Don't need to take fashion tips
From the grim reaper

Called today but you were out,
Will call tomorrow.

love, but don't tell anyone
Discretion's a must

"Fine. Secrets," said the Reaper,
"Work in my favor."

Death shall be the penalty
For bold rebellion!

Is not the savior you sought
Rather, your downfall

Than an infinite high rise
Out of perception.

Things unseen by human eyes
But just as deadly

as ebola: bee stings and
anaphylaxis

Aggressive to his system
Like lurking Black Death.

Ready or not, here he comes
Karmic hide and seek

To chill pale bones this week
As the liquid leaks.

The sky is heavy and grey
Over children's heads

the adults exchange a glance.
The kids prattle on

*page 119*

The kids prattle on
Dreams and today's fantasies
Innocence is bliss

I could use a little now
Innocence long gone

Wandering the centuries
Soaring to the sky

With the wings of the lost dove
Sinking my twin heart.

Making my way through the sky
Following the cat

We walked upon a land of
Paradise and light.

oblivious tender prey
easy as the moon

Moonlight reborn yet again
Glistens on the lake

I can't even save myself.
We're all lost causes

spirit world refugees adrift
spiralling outwards

Watching the passing planets
Drifting through the stars

The lost dreams of tomorrow
Waiting to be found

Even before we feel lost
Inherent yearning

i am not lost yet
how come i am still here?

*page 120*

How come I am still here?
Did breathing glisten such as
While a child?

He still dreamed of death 
And saw his next life

A bittersweet enchantment
Yearning to go back

A needle in a haystack
Represent Life's hope

The morning awakening now-
Greeting rainbow light.

Delicate pink ribbon you
Dance upon the clouds

Fearless of falling on earth
A small smile breaks loose

When she sees the bright blue sky
And the butterfly

Beauty is such a burden
Spreading her wings wide

Reach for the beautiful sky
Landing on a star

Is impossible, unless
In fantastic dreams

You are what you want to be
Living without care

Lives the life of no thriving,
Spreading like dull gray.

In a life full of decay
Going somewhere new

The edge of deep azure seas
Or shall I return?

*alert, alert!

if you're tempted to help erect this page too, the easiest way to do it seems to be to open up a new haiku thread window and replace the number of the current page (found towards the end of the URL) with the one you'd like to enter, and keep doing that until you're ready to type another poem of your own/write elsewhere on the forum/sleep/eat/invent hairbrushes for pixies, etc.
you might already know this secret,  but i only discovered it today!*

----------

